# VS pink private shopping night



## sierrao (Oct 9, 2009)

hey! 

so this sunday VS is having a private shopping night, i was thinking about going but the closest one to me is 3 hours away, so i was wondering if its worth the trip up there? it says there giving out special offers and gift cards. i just dont want to go all the way up there and end up getting nothing.


----------



## _tiffany (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I'm going to go, there's one really close to me though.  I'm pretty sure this is the first time this event is being held, since Pink Nation just started recently.  I hope they have some kind of good discount or free stuff, hahaha...I have a $10 gift certificate to spend.


----------

